# Parkers jewellers anyone used them. Future Omega purchase if any good?



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Been looking at vintage Omega for a while now. Scared of ebay purchase and now looking at dealers. Parkers have quite a wide selection at various prices which look decent. They have a nice looking stainless steel 67 non-date seamaster for £795. Few tiny marks on lugs is as bad as it seems. While this may not be the watch I buy its certainly the sort of thing I'm after. So,anyone used Parkers? Any good? Is that too cheap from a dealers? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

No idea about Parkers but have you looked on Chrono24 or there's a few decent guy's on Facebook, have a look on etsy for OldDaysTime ( he's off at the minute but has some lovely watches) .

Also Frank VP is very well respected on fb and www.Pascalkarpwatchesexpertise.com has some nice ones too.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bought gold boxed vintage Hamilton few years ago from them. Top quality and just below top price.

No reason to think things have changed.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Are they in Sheffield? This may be their eBay site where some of the watches have nearest offer sales.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/Parkers-Jewellers/Omega/_i.html?_storecat=1799993016


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

My mum has had an omega constellation and a ladies omega SMP from parkers. They were both pre owned and exactly as described and well priced. Delivered on time and well packaged and communication was great. Their prices have gone higher in the last year or so, than they used to be, but no reason to suspect the service has deteriorated.


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks chaps imfo appreciated Badly lusting after an Omega ha


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Bought a Breitling Chrono Avenger for my sons 21st from there. Item exactly as described with excellent communication and aftersales.


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

brummie1875 said:


> Are they in Sheffield? This may be their eBay site where some of the watches have nearest offer sales.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/Parkers-Jewellers/Omega/_i.html?_storecat=1799993016


 Yes that's them. Thanks. Ill kee an eye on that.


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

I see he's added a £100 to the one I was looking at. £895 as apposed to £795 on their website.


----------



## Janice Pemberton (Aug 23, 2021)

I purchased a gold Ladies Omega from Parker's. It arrived well packaged and as described. The strap was to small for my wrist, so I returned the watch in the same packaging and they refunded me the money in full. No problem. I would defiantly buy from them again if the right watch comes up for sale.


----------



## Janice Pemberton (Aug 23, 2021)

Badman67 said:


> I see he's added a £100 to the one I was looking at. £895 as apposed to £795 on their website.


 Try negotiating, they are easy to negotiate with.

Try negotiating, they are easy to negotiate with and they will give discounts.


----------

